# USS Enterprise ,1.1m long



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

*This is USS Enterprise USS Enterprise ,1.1m long. We made it about 2 years ago. I just found 2 photos.*


----------



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

This is not a assembled kits.
First, We use CAD and 3D software to design all parts , then we transfer all data and plans to production work shop.
We made it from moulding , assembling, and painting,fully by our self.

Please have look.thank you.


----------



## chrycopaul (Feb 6, 2006)

Impressive piece of work. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

chrycopaul said:


> Impressive piece of work. :thumbsup:


Would have to agree. Wouldn't have wanted to be that lucky person who had to detail all those spots on the deck.  rr


----------



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Not bad. Fairly good overall representation of the 1980's refit. There are some errors in the detail. I recommend "USS Enterprise in Detail and Scale" by Squadron publications for the most complete single reference resource.

I have spent a long time researching this very subject.

If I may suggest some detail changes that would improve the overall look:

The deck elevators are not solid, but open screen. (except #2 Elevator, Starboard side, has one solid plank.)
The elevator warning lines are each TWO sets of lines, red/white alternating color.
There is a "foul line" to each side of the landing stripes.
Helecopters, when parked, have the rotors and tail section folded.

Please don't take my comments as derogatory. I'm impressed enough to take an interest in seeing this beautiful model done even better.


----------

